# Interim CC ride - Bikes & Boats Tendring (NE Essex)



## Auntie Helen (16 May 2009)

*18th July*
Probably meeting at Manningtree station at 11:00am. Apparently there are no engineering works planned for that day.

Having enjoyed so much dragging you folks up to my part of the world to sample the delights of the Station Café at Manningtree, I've for some time been plotting an additional interim ride taking in the delights of various rivers and the sea.

Rough route for the ride is here:
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7877

This would include visiting Mistley, Wrabness, Harwich (not the ferry port bit), Walton-on-the-Naze, Frinton, St Osyth, Brightlingsea, Wivenhoe and then returning to Colchester Station (although going from there back to Manningtree, if anyone comes by car, is only about 6 miles). Ride length is about 62 miles; if we wanted to shorten it I'd cut out the bit to Harwich as that's less picturesque than most of the rest.

EDIT - the above is now out of date, Wowbagger and I are planning a slightly alternative route. It's likely that we'll have a chance to swim in the sea at Frinton and play rounders on the village green at Great Bentley, the largest village green in the UK. Route is likely to be shorter, maybe 40-50 miles.


----------



## ChrisKH (16 May 2009)

Ooh lovely. I haven't been to Walton on the Naze in decades. Taking other rides into account I suspect mid-July would be a better date as it is slap bang in the middle of the month and more of a gap from other rides such as the Fnrttc's and Norwich 50/100, giving plenty of prep./recovery time and permission seeking opportunities for those with families.  Might be better attended then.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2009)

As longs as it's not the weekend of the 11th of July.. I will be up for it


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (16 May 2009)

yes please Helen
you cycling back Chris


----------



## dellzeqq (16 May 2009)

I can't do the first weekend in July (and I suspect that holds for a few others) but, yes, I would like to join you. I could do without Brightlingsea, though - but that's personal. The seafront development gives me the pip.

Is Frinton still 'dry'?


----------



## ChrisKH (16 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> yes please Helen
> you cycling back Chris



Well I do know the way now (as do you). And I have a newly acquired Tesco cree torch and helmet flashers for those extra dark Essex lane moments.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2009)

..you lot might bump into me making my way back from Dunwich!


----------



## ChrisKH (16 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ..you lot might bump into me making my way back from Dunwich!



We'll bring a tow rope next time, see if we can't slow you down a bit.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> And I have a newly acquired Tesco cree torch



how good is the torch and how much?

How about the 18th July as that does not clash with Fnrttc or Dunwich and ianrauk is away w/e of the 11th


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 May 2009)

18 July works fine for me!


----------



## ChrisKH (17 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> how good is the torch and how much?
> 
> How about the 18th July as that does not clash with Fnrttc or Dunwich and ianrauk is away w/e of the 11th



£12.00 but I need to get a handlebar clamp. Very bright but also quite big and not that light. It's a 3 Amp Cree Torch. Uses C batteries though (the bigger ones) and not the 3A Cree torch that everyone raves about that uses AA's. However it will fill in nicely until I decide or have a budget for a better light. 

Nice cheap flashers in their bike section which fit my helmet nicely. Run on CR 2032 batteries.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 May 2009)

Ah, I can't find the cheap flashers in the bike section of my tescos which is very annoying as I'd like them on my mudguards etc. Perhaps I'll place an order with you


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> £12.00 but I need to get a handlebar clamp. Very bright but also quite big and not that light. It's a 3 Amp Cree Torch. Uses C batteries though (the bigger ones) and not the 3A Cree torch that everyone raves about that uses AA's. However it will fill in nicely until I decide or have a budget for a better light.
> 
> Nice cheap flashers in their bike section which fit my helmet nicely. *Run on CR 2032 batteries.*



Which you can get for 99p a pack of 8 - from Poundstretcher


----------



## ChrisKH (18 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ah, I can't find the cheap flashers in the bike section of my tescos which is very annoying as I'd like them on my mudguards etc. Perhaps I'll place an order with you



Yes, give me a shout if you still need some.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I can't do the first weekend in July (and I suspect that holds for a few others) but, yes, I would like to join you. I could do without Brightlingsea, though - but that's personal. The seafront development gives me the pip.
> 
> Is Frinton still 'dry'?


18th July appears to be the favoured date, suits User10571 too.

The buildings on Brightlingsea don't really seem to be working. The success of the marina at Sovereign Harbour, Eastbourne (where we used to have our boat) seems to have given other marinas ideas. Brightlingsea's one has the HUGE problem that local yoofs like to stand around looking down at the yachts and throwing things onto their topsides (not good security) so few yachties like the marina there now.

I'm thinking I might cut out the loop to Harwich which isn't that exciting and adds a fair bit onto the ride, although Brightlingsea also requires us to retrace our steps as there's only one real route to Brightlingsea between the various creeks. I shall think more about it nearer the time.

I have only driven through Frinton so don't know about its dryness. I imagine we'll zoom through it, being a bunch of youngsters who won't fit in!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Could well be up for this one. I have the preceeding week off work and was planning some type of cycling trip. Might take the bike up to my folks in Solihull on the train & ride round the countryside for a few days (going back to the house of an evening of course). Then cycle across the country, stopping overnight on Thursday - perhaps at Cambridge. Then down to Manningtree on the Friday. 

Would mean doing the ride on my hybrid laden with panniers though! Suppose I would be used to that if I do the things described in the previous paragraph.

Hmmm, will have to have a little think about it...


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2009)

Sittingduck, if you wanted to dump your panniers at our place before the ride (and collect them afterwards) that could be arranged. We're 20 minutes' ride from Manningtree station.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer AH 
I'll have a bit of a think about my plan and let you know in advance!

Thanks,
SD


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Could well be up for this one. I have the preceeding week off work and was planning some type of cycling trip. Might take the bike up to my folks in Solihull on the train & ride round the countryside for a few days (going back to the house of an evening of course). Then cycle across the country, stopping overnight on Thursday - perhaps at Cambridge. Then down to Manningtree on the Friday.
> 
> Would mean doing the ride on my hybrid laden with panniers though! Suppose I would be used to that if I do the things described in the previous paragraph.
> 
> Hmmm, will have to have a little think about it...



Solihull! You could ride that from Londres SiD!!!!!!!!!!(Copyright K. Oates)


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Yeah - have thought about it Teef! Was thinking about two 60 mile days with a overnight stop in Buckingham. Wouldn't want to overdo it though


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2009)

Well done for considering it my friend.
Part  ...getting your masterplan of cycling into operation. Go for it - you can do that!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Well, if nothing else it might boost my lame Cyclogs mileage for the month of July. What with the Dynamo on the first weekend too. Food for thought...


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Well, if nothing else it might boost my lame Cyclogs mileage for the month of July. What with the Dynamo on the first weekend too. *Food for thought*...



A mere snack in the Cyclogs of life SiD...just remember the formula - divide miles into £s spent and the Ribble will be a throwaway!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Yeah know what you mean... I'm already considering getting my next bike - fixed?


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2009)

You'l be at about 1500 posts before you take the landmark decision to convert.




From Sittingduck to Movingduck!  And. If the activity goes into an expotential phase...'****aduck' springs to mind.

Good on you!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 May 2009)

Just had a conversation with Wowbagger and it seems that this ride may also turn into the WARTY for July (although that's not yet confirmed). Wowbagger commented that his plan for the July WARTY (on that date) was to visit the nudist beach on Jaywick (near Clacton)... so perhaps we could do that too 

For those not in the know, the WARTY is a YACF group ride (like these rides) that happens monthly; lots of us CCers go on the WARTIES so once again the lines between the fora are blurring. The only obvious difference between our rides and the WARTY is that on the WARTY we seem to stop more often for food and, usually, a pint. I shall try to strike a happy medium ground if this does also become the WARTY.


----------



## ChrisKH (19 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just had a conversation with Wowbagger and it seems that this ride may also turn into the WARTY for July (although that's not yet confirmed). Wowbagger commented that his plan for the July WARTY (on that date) *was to visit the nudist beach on Jaywick (near Clacton)... so perhaps we could do that too *
> .



Time for me to adjust my shorts in public then. Quite legally.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

Make sure your nuts are tight on the saddle Chris, and all your moving parts are sufficiently oiled.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

WARTY's stop more for food and drink! Am in!! hehehe!


----------



## DJ (20 May 2009)

Oh well am on shift that day so not for me , sorry! Have fun though y'all.


----------



## topcat1 (20 May 2009)

Auntie Helen i'm coming too.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 May 2009)

Good stuff topcat1 

Some YACFers who are familiar with this part of the world have suggested getting the ferry from Point Clear (Brightlingsea, sort-of) to Mersea and then cycling up to Colchester via the not-euphoniously-named Fingringhoe. When I return from Deutschland I shall check this out, and whether they can cope with 25ish cyclists...


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2009)

I'm 25 - ish 
And I have been looking at my map of Essex and I just cannot find Interim anywhere...but finding places in Essex is nothing new...


----------



## ChrisKH (20 May 2009)

Aaah more memories. Many a formative teenage summer spent at youth camp on Mersea Island. I remember one in particular with a visiting brass band of lovelies from Sweden. Or was it Norway. No matter.


----------



## Chonker (13 Jun 2009)

I shall try and make it along to this one 

<edit>

eek, just realised it's the day before london to southend, I'll be giving it a miss then


----------



## RabbitFood (15 Jun 2009)

I can make this one this time, so put me down for it

Rabbit


----------



## RabbitFood (22 Jun 2009)

chinker - im going to be doing the london to southend as well the next day


----------



## ChrisKH (22 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> chinker - im going to be doing the london to southend as well the next day



Not when you've cycled home with the Mouseketeers you won't! They use Wickford as an onward staging post for Aberdeen.


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jun 2009)

dose everyone cycle home then and if so how far is that going to be extra?????


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> dose everyone cycle home then and if so how far is that going to be extra?????



Well, sometimes depending who is up for it. On the first North Essex ride (at least I think it was the first) the ride itself was 54 miles, ish and those who decided to ride home (some of whom had ridden from South London/Heathrow up the A12 that morning  ) ended up doing at least 117 miles. Some probably did double that but live a long, long way away where the men have white coats and comfortable ambulances. 

This ride is in the 60 mile region, so a ride home to Wickford has got to take you to a ton. Entirely voluntary and depends if anyone is going that way of course. If you're doing London to Southend the next day you might want to take the train home. 

Or test yourself.


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jun 2009)

errr if im on for a ton and well that will prob be my first and out all day think ill give the London to Southend a miss, that is of course if anyone is going to be going my way home becasue ill have no idea of how to get there.

How you getting to the start Chris, riding or train?


----------



## Tynan (23 Jun 2009)

this clashes with West Ham pre season at Cambridge ...


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> errr if im on for a ton and well that will prob be my first and out all day think ill give the London to Southend a miss, *that is of course if anyone is going to be going my way home becasue ill have no idea of how to get there*.
> 
> How you getting to the start Chris, riding or train?



Hee hee hee. Nor do we. That's the beauty of it............. 

No, straight face now, I pretty much know the way more or less and Sig ( of silver printing and cake fame ) has a seriously large map of Essex. Last time we came home via South Woodham Ferrers and the London lot went right at the A130 intersection and went via Wickford and Billericay whilst Sig and I went left towards Benfleet. I'm sure if you get that far you could make it back to Wickford. 

I'll probably be taking the train from Romford to Manningtree as I did before and getting there a little bit early to enjoy their 'Full English' before everyone sets off. Whether I cycle home depends on who is up for it (not much fun on your own) and how the knees are behaving that day. I usually set out with the intention of cycling home.


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jun 2009)

cool and yes even I can get home from there and i suppose will also depend how mi feeling after 60 or so miles, ill hope i can at least rry and ride home lol.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jun 2009)

By the way, the ride route is being altered/enhanced with the help of Wowbagger (the chap on the last ride with the Tandem). It looks like it might now be a bit shorter (maybe nearer 40 miles than 60, but we may extend it a bit if people want more) but will include swimming in the sea at Frinton and rounders on the village green at Great Bentley.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jun 2009)

I will be up for this one. 

I should have my new bike by then, so need as many rides as possible to make it worth it.

A full round trip will probably be called for, especially if I manage the Dun Run + return trip.


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> By the way, the ride route is being altered/enhanced with the help of Wowbagger (the chap on the last ride with the Tandem). It looks like it might now be a bit shorter (maybe nearer 40 miles than 60, but we may extend it a bit if people want more) but will include swimming in the sea at Frinton and rounders on the village green at Great Bentley.



Even forty miles plus the trip home is still pretty long. Especially in wet trunks.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jun 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Even forty miles plus the trip home is still pretty long. Especially in wet trunks.


But I thought you were a Shorts Adjustment Expert!


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jun 2009)

sounds good to me and wet shorts?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (24 Jun 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Hee hee hee. Nor do we. That's the beauty of it.............
> 
> No, straight face now, I pretty much know the way more or less and Sig ( of silver printing and cake fame )* has a seriously large map of Essex*. Last time we came home via South Woodham Ferrers and the London lot went right at the A130 intersection and went via Wickford and Billericay whilst Sig and I went left towards Benfleet. I'm sure if you get that far you could make it back to Wickford.
> 
> I'll probably be taking the train from Romford to Manningtree as I did before and getting there a little bit early to enjoy their 'Full English' before everyone sets off. Whether I cycle home depends on who is up for it (not much fun on your own) and how the knees are behaving that day. I usually set out with the intention of cycling home.


Just make sure we look at it before setting off rather than when we're lost in deepest darkest essex


----------



## stevevw (24 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> this clashes with West Ham pre season at Cambridge ...



Pre season match's are a waste of time and money. Well they are if you are playing Cambridge, who cheated their way past us to the play off final this year.


----------



## RabbitFood (24 Jun 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Just make sure we look at it before setting off rather than when we're lost in deepest darkest essex



hope you two are not going to try get lost again with me knowing your way home


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> But I thought you were a Shorts Adjustment Expert!



What I need are tri-shorts!


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> hope you two are not going to try get lost again with me knowing your way home



It wouldn't be any fun otherwise.  No, I'm sure we can't make the same mistakes twice. But then again.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jul 2009)

Right, here's where I think we are with attenders for the Cyclechat Ride/YACF WARTY. These people have all expressed an interest, do let me know if you're definitely coming!

Auntie Helen
Uncle James
ChrisKH
User3143
Ianrauk
Sig Silverprinter
Dellzeqq
Sittingduck
Topcat1
Aperitif
Rabbitfood
Chonker
Redjedi
User10571
Delthebike
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow
Emily
Dasmoth
Moondog
Tim Hall


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2009)

Katie will probs come along...


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Jul 2009)

I should make this one (with London to Southend the next day, should be a good weekend!)


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jul 2009)

It's shapin' up for a good ride already  I will confirm the route with a GPS route after discussion with Wowbagger (we're going to test-ride it a week before)

So...

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
Ben Lovejoy
Ianrauk
User10571
PippaG
Tim Hall 
Mrs Hall
Topcat1
Uncle James
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Aperitif
Chonker
ChrisKH
Dasmoth
Dellzeqq
Delthebike
Emily
Katie/Her_Welshness
Mike
Mrs Mike
Moondog
Rabbitfood
Redjedi
Sig Silverprinter
Sittingduck


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2009)

put me down for a deffo


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Jul 2009)

Am a no go, I think, sorry! Really wanted to do this one, but the lure an all day beach party with drunk young ladies in hula/grass skirts at my local mixed in with a birthday party is causing much distraction..

Sorry!


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jul 2009)

Yes i'll be there.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jul 2009)

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
Ben Lovejoy
Cycleman
Ianrauk
User10571
Moondog
PippaG
Tim Hall 
Mrs Hall
Sig Silverprinter
TimO
Topcat1
Uncle James
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Andrij
Aperitif
Chonker
ChrisKH
Dasmoth
Dellzeqq
Delthebike
Emily
Katie/Her_Welshness
Mike
Mrs Mike
Rabbitfood
Redjedi
Sittingduck


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Jul 2009)

I'll be there...anybody riding back...memories of dark cold essex are flooding back and a voice saying- but I'm missing Robin Hood


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Jul 2009)

I'm working on it. 

I have to achieve a massive amount of DIY in the rain this weekend to qualify.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (11 Jul 2009)

I hope you're up nice and early getting the diy done


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I hope you're up nice and early getting the diy done



Of course. And lots of creeping and sucking up. As they say in the U.S.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jul 2009)

By the way, I think we're probably going to change the start time for this ride to 10:00am so that we get to the pub/rounders not too late. Let me know if that causes a problem for anyone.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jul 2009)

That would probably rule me out - I'm out late the previous night :-)


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2009)

...but if you drove up from Saafend you'd only have to leave at nine-ish. You know you want to come, there are likely to be 3 Trice Qs (if you do come), 1 recumbent bicycle of a Mike Burrows design, and three tandems including a semi-recumbent Hase Pino.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2009)

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
ChrisKH
Cycleman
Delthebike
Ianrauk
Jane (YACF)
User10571
Moondog
PippaG
Tim Hall
Mrs Hall
Sig Silverprinter
TimO
Topcat1
Uncle James
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Andrij
Aperitif
Ben Lovejoy
Chonker
Dasmoth
Dellzeqq
Emily
Mike
Mrs Mike
Rabbitfood
Redjedi
Sittingduck


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...but if you drove up from Saafend


Which would work (a) if I lived if Sarfend and ( if my trike could be carried in/on my car ...

Hopefully we can stick to the 11am plan and I'll be able to make that.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2009)

I would prefer 10am.
11am may be a bit too late start for getting back home at a reasonable time.

edit
Oh yes, Katie won't be able to make the ride


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2009)

I think it's almost certainly going to be 10am, so sorry about that Ben - hope that you can still make it!

Hope you had a good weekend Ian, you've clearly done a load of miles!


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Jul 2009)

I'm a definite.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2009)

Good news, Chris


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Jul 2009)

You must have read my mind; you had me down as one......


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Jul 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I'm a definite.


well done with the diy

10am start is fine with me


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> You must have read my mind; you had me down as one......


Not quite, I changed it after I read your post.

Basically I have you down as a Shorts Adjustment Expert, anything else is a bonus.

I'm riding the route today with Wowbagger to check out the various victualling stops and whether the route across the golf course between Frinton and Clacton is OK for skinny tyres. I believe Wowbagger will have a swim today as well as Saturday.

Chris, as you are a short expert, surely you are bringing your swimming shorts too


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2009)

Can you send me the route for my gps when confirmed please dearest
Thanks


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just had a conversation with Wowbagger and it seems that this ride may also turn into the WARTY for July (although that's not yet confirmed). Wowbagger commented that his plan for the July WARTY (on that date) was to visit the nudist beach on Jaywick (near Clacton)... so perhaps we could do that too
> .


Those of us who have seen Wow in the altogether will relish the opportunity....could you post me the route? The Babe and I are planning a Suffolk Spree for late August, and I'd have thought that this ride would cover some of the route, so it _may_ be that I can persuade her.


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not quite, I changed it after I read your post.
> 
> Chris, as you are a short expert, surely you are bringing your swimming shorts too



Which pair would you like? Pink M & S ones or Yellow Ralph Lauren Polo ones? 

I'm not sure I can be as brazen as Wowbagger on that front.


----------



## 4F (13 Jul 2009)

Is this a commando swim ?


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Is this a commando swim ?



Wowbagger has previous.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

Well we've just waved goodbye to Wow & Mrs Wow, having ridden the route in wonderful sunshine. James came too and had to borrow Mrs Wow's suncream which has girlie twinkly light-reflecting particles so he's not feeling so manly now!

We found a few places where our route wasn't optimal (got told off twice for cycling in a no-cycling section!) so I will amend the route and post it here later this evening (need some food first).

We also checked out some food places. There will be more info later but we're having a cake stop at the Naze Tower in Walton (which is very nice, although the cake portions are small - although they're baking some flapjacks especially for us) and lunch will be at a seaside café of the rather traditional kind, selling jacket spuds, sandwiches etc. In other words, the food isn't brill, but isn't too pricey either - and besides, if you have the Manningtree Station Half Breakfast, what else do you need?

The distinction between Frinton and Clacton was startling... there were some rather dodgy looking characters in Clacton who kept asking how much my bike cost (when I got separated from the others for a few moments), and a drunken chappie who had clearly lost a fight recently was also talking about the bike. They were polite as anything but my lily-livered middle-classness found them a little perturbing.

Anyway, I will write a proper write-up in due course too, but some of this route is on slightly bumpy and sandy cycle paths so don't bring your best bicycles that can't cope with dust/sand. It's a mixture of lovely country roads and seaside shared pedestrian/cycle paths of a varied level of asphalt/concrete/cinders.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Jul 2009)

I love Clacton have holidayed there for the past 4 yrs as its cheap and we have a very low income so its about all we can afford, the beach is very good the kids love it, also can walk for miles along the coast path.
If you thought clacton was a bit dodgy don't go to jaywick a photographer i work for has been photographing coastal resorts i told her to go to clacton,which she loved, but as soon as she got to jaywick her assistant had a bad feeling about the place and they left pretty quickly.

Is it still 10am start?


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

Hi Sig. We did go to Jaywick and we will all go past it on the ride. You have been warned!

Route is here: www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=12099

I will now write some blurb about it and post it here.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

*July WARTY/CycleChat Ride.*

Wowbagger, Mrs Wow, Uncle James and I have ridden and refined the route today.

We would like a 10:00am start at Manningtree Station.

Trains go from London Liverpool Street to Manningtree approximately every 15 minutes with a journey time of 1 hour or a bit more.

The Station Café is highly recommended for breakfast before we set off. The menu includes the Half Breakfast which is an excellent source of fuel before we set off:







I will be at the station from at least 9:00am, earlier if anyone else thinks they will arrive earlier!

_So... off we go...
_The ride begins as did my Tiptree one in May - into Manningtree (the smallest town in the UK), along the river Stour past all the swans to Mistley, then up the hill from Mistley towards Bradfield Heath. There are very few hills on this ride, this is probably the worst.

From Bradfield Heath we head down towards Wix, at which point we depart from the route taken on my Tiptree ride and instead venture forth towards Stones Green and then Beaumont-cum-Moze. There's a nice downhill from Beaumont (although the road is rather badly surfaced, I'm afraid) and if you look to your left as you whizz down the hill you can see an unusual thin tower... that's our tea & cake destination, the Naze Tower, visible over Hamford Water.

We then cycle through the village of Kirby-le-Soken before arriving at Walton-on-the-Naze, making our way through this rather pleasant English seaside village towards the Naze Tower.






The Naze Tower does light food although we're planning this for a tea and cake stop. The ladies serving were warned that a bunch of cyclists are coming and are planning to make some extra flapjacks.






From the Naze Tower you can see Sealand, that rather unusual republic in the North Sea, also known as the Roughs Tower. Here we can see Uncle James and Wowbagger contemplating the North Sea.






_Onward after the cakes...
_So now we are heading off along the beach cycle paths all the way from Walton to Clacton, via Frinton. The cycle tracks vary in quality, with rather good at Walton to rather bad at Clacton. Please note, this ride includes some cindery track, some rutted concrete paths, many sandy corners, but is mostly reasonable asphalt. But not always. Do not bring your skinniest tyres as you will find it bumpy at times!

Walton joins relatively seamlessly with Frinton which has wonderful sandy beaches. However we won't be stopping here for our swim, we'll leave that to a bit later in Clacton to make the most of the lunch stop.











Bikes aren't allowed all the way along the Frinton sea path (as we discovered today!) so we have to go on the road for a bit of it, but we're back on the path beside the sea defences soon enough.






We will pass through Holland on Sea and then arrive at Clacton. Clacton is rather more rough-and-ready than Frinton and that becomes evident fairly quickly.

We have planned to stop for our swim and lunch at 'Beaches Café' which is a fairly traditional seaside café full of buckets and spades and dinghies. Food is of the sandwich/burger/jacket potato variety with some choices for vegetarians and with reasonable prices. This is where those of us brave enough will swim. This is about 25 miles into the overall journey of 44 miles.

_After the swim
_Now we head further into Clacton where the cycle path does stupid things (requiring us to ascend 30 steep steps unless we cycle up a steep hill on the road... which we will do). The path continues in a rather concrety/sandy manner towards Jaywick which isn't the nicest part of the world, one might say.











We pass lots and lots of holiday mobile homes and then eventually make our way to the road that goes from Jaywick to St Osyth.

We cycle through St Osyth and pick up the quiet and smooth country roads towards Great Bentley, the village with the largest village green in the UK at 43 acres.

At Great Bentley we stop at the Plough Pub for a beer and our chance for a game of rounders. Please note that The Plough is having its kitchen refurbished so there is no food available (apart from crisps/pork scratchings) and they can't make tea or coffee either. The beer choice is a bit lightweight but will probably serve to refresh for the final 7 mile journey to Manningtree.

_Final leg.
_The final trip to Manningtree is via the village of Little Bentley, first crossing the rather busy A133. Although this road is single carriageway in each direction it's pretty busy so we may be stuck waiting to cross for a little while.

We approach Manningtree Station down the wonderful Cox's Hill which is a chance to test out your bravery on fast descents, but it's a lovely smooth and wide road so is good fun. As long as your brakes work for the roundabout at the bottom!

Manningtree Station Café is, of course, a good place to sample a beer whilst awaiting your train.

Total journey distance is 44 miles. The route can be found here: 

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=12099

The cycle path bits are done as well as we can do them using Google Satellite view but may not be 100% correct.

Riding this route took us four and a half hours cycling time today with an average speed of 10mph. Large portions of the journey are on shared use cycle paths so you can't go very fast, so don't expect to whizz round this course. It will be a leisurely ride in good company in (hopefully!) sunshine. Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2009)

Looks like you had fun doing your Recon for this one AH!

Quick update: I am currently 50/50 but shall know by Friday and will confirm then. Have some stuff to sort out and not back down South until v late Thursday so it depends on Friday, for me.

Cheers,
SD


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Those of us who have seen Wow in the altogether will relish the opportunity....could you post me the route? The Babe and I are planning a Suffolk Spree for late August, and I'd have thought that this ride would cover some of the route, so it _may_ be that I can persuade her.


Hope you can make it, if only to enjoy the delights of the Naze Tower. How they ever persuaded health & safety to allow the waitresses to carry trays up a tiny spiral staircase is beyond me!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Jul 2009)

Think it was last year in the Naze Tower they had work by a local photographer , some quite nice shots of lightning across the Naze


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

Yes they have a gallery up there, although I think you have to pay to go and see it. You can visit the first two floors of the tower free, though, as they are seating for the café. There was some artwork on the walls there which I think you could buy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

Oh, and this is a photograph that Wowbagger took on today's ride - between Holland on Sea and Clacton. Just to encourage you all!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Jul 2009)

on saturday along this path the land train runs every half hour from the pier towards Holland on sea


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

50 points if you take out the land train!!!

When I was drawing the path on bikehike and had satellite view I could see the train pootling along.

Long-range weather forecast looks sunny for Saturday


----------



## ChrisKH (14 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> on saturday along this path the land train runs every half hour from the pier towards Holland on sea



Yep, that's us surely?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yep, that's us surely?


But we're going in the other direction


----------



## ChrisKH (14 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> But we're going in the other direction



We have trainee Mouseketeers on board. We could be going anywhere.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2009)

Hells Bells
You can add William and Jo to the list as they will be tagging along with me if that's ok?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

Of course, it will be good to see them 

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
ChrisKH
Cycleman
Delthebike
FatBloke
Handbag
Ianrauk
Jane (YACF)
Jo (Lewisham Cyclists)
User10571
Moondog
PippaG
Tim Hall
Mrs Hall
Sig Silverprinter
TimO
Topcat1
Uncle James
William (Lewisham Cyclists)
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Andrij
Ben Lovejoy
Chonker
Dasmoth
Dellzeqq
Emily
Mike
Mrs Mike
Rabbitfood
Sittingduck


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2009)

I'm afraid I'm a no show for this one. 

Have fun boys and girls


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Jul 2009)

This does look good. I shall do my best to crawl out of bed early enough.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jul 2009)

trains from Liverpool Street to Manningtree at 8.30, 8.38 and 9.00. Brought the subject up last night and not entirely kicked in to touch.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2009)

Will be catching the 9am train from LS... (along with Will & Jo).
So anyone else who want's to join us.. look out for the CC jersey..


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2009)

Any of you lot swimming?

PippaG says she's bringing her bikini, and Wowbagger will swim of course.

Uncle James and I will bring a selection of old towels so that you don't have to worry about that side of things. The advantages of trikes - you can load 'em up with junk and it doesn't unbalance you. It may make us marginally slower up hills, though, so you get a chance for two cups of tea at the top, rather than one!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2009)

Ben, Dell & MrsDellBabe, I do hope you can all make it.

Ian, Wot No Manningtree Station Breakfast???? Surely you need the 8am train man, to give you some hearty victuals before tackling Mistley Hill (about 100ft of climb over a couple of miles!!!)


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Jul 2009)

Having been in the oggin after the last FNRttC, it would be rude not to this time.

(Translation: Yes, I'll be swimming. I have one of those fold up teeny weeny travel towels, that is as large as a bedsheet when unfurled)


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2009)

I'm an Impossible for this one. Damaged my left wrist at work, when something a bit heavy fell on it - on the Monday after Dunwich. By Tuesday night couldn't move it and spent Wed and Thurs at docs/ hospital. (I'm convinced that the phlebotomist has a black pudding factory as a sideline - the amount of blood that was extracted...).
Just about ok now but cannot clench my fist - which is not good news for a mouseketeer emergency.
Also, it's my left hand and my brakes are all set up continental style so...
Watch out Manningtree -I'll get you soon.
(Unless, of course miraculous recovery mode kicks in, in which case "I'll catch you up"  (Now, where have we heard that before?)
Have a lovely time - and make sure you look after fat Ian...don't want him marginalized now...


----------



## ChrisKH (15 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm an Impossible for this one. Damaged my left wrist at work, when something a bit heavy fell on it - on the Monday after Dunwich. By Tuesday night couldn't move it and spent Wed and Thurs at docs/ hospital. (I'm convinced that the phlebotomist has a black pudding factory as a sideline - the amount of blood that was extracted...).
> Just about ok now but cannot clench my fist - which is not good news for a mouseketeer emergency.
> Also, it's my left hand and my brakes are all set up continental style so...
> Watch out Manningtree -I'll get you soon.
> ...



Hope your wrist mends soon Aperitif. I suspect the phlebotomist had to re-test your blood levels having only seen the same count in TdeF riders before. 

Sig will be deputising the running back and forth and silly mileage in your absence.


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Jul 2009)

Weather not looking brilliant at the moment.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Jul 2009)

AccuWeather (which I've found by far the most accurate) currently says:

"Cloudy with a brief shower or two; winds gusting past 64 kph. Winds from the W at 33 km/h."

So windy but otherwise fine. Tomorrow's forcast will be more accurate, though.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2009)

Nope, 'er indoors glorious bacon sarnies have been offered.
100ft over a couple of miles.... pffffffftttttttt 



Auntie Helen said:


> Ian, Wot No Manningtree Station Breakfast???? Surely you need the 8am train man, to give you some hearty victuals before tackling Mistley Hill (about 100ft of climb over a couple of miles!!!)


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Jul 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> AccuWeather (which I've found by far the most accurate) currently says:
> 
> "Cloudy with a brief shower or two; winds gusting past 64 kph. Winds from the W at 33 km/h."
> 
> So windy but otherwise fine. Tomorrow's forcast will be more accurate, though.



Indeed. Problem is Mrs. KH keeps pointing out the chance or rain and says "You won't be going then?".

I think she thinks I might melt or something.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Jul 2009)

Tell her the wind will dry you out :-)


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jul 2009)

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
ChrisKH
Cycleman
Delthebike
FatBloke
Handbag
Ianrauk
Jane (YACF)
Jo (Lewisham Cyclists)
User10571
Moondog
PippaG
Tim Hall
Mrs Hall
Sig Silverprinter
TimO
Topcat1
Uncle James
William (Lewisham Cyclists)
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Andrij
Aperitif
Ben Lovejoy
Chonker
Dellzeqq
Rabbitfood
Sittingduck


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Had a cracking thunderstorm last night and it's looking a bit grey and gloomy this morning here but the forecast for tomorrow is looking quite reasonable now:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/colchester_forecast_weather.html


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2009)

yep, also had that cracking storm last night. Just sat in the conservatory with the lights out listening to the rain and thunder and watching the lightning... pretty amazing.

Yep, Metcheck also giving a good forcast


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2009)

I see 20mph westerly winds with 35mph gusts.


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jul 2009)

"Cloudy and breezy with a couple of showers. Winds from the WSW at 30 km/h. High 19C. Realfeel®: 18C."


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Westerly winds are from the land, not the coast, so will feel warmer.

It's only really the last part of the journey that's in a westerley direction - we will zoom from Manningtree to Walton which will be great fun!

Not so sure about ChrisKH and Sig, if they are cycling home, though...

Oh, and Uncle James has just gone off sailing in a F7-8. He thinks they may not go too far...


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jul 2009)

Hope they manage to stop before hitting Rotterdam :-)


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Yes, I had that thought. It's a tiny boat, too, with rather old standing rigging.

Still I'm sure he'll be keen to be back in time for tomorrow's Trice Convoy around NE Essex. Plus we are probably having Delthebike's recumbent bike, as well as two tandems. Should provide great amusement for the locals!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Metcheck Harwich (for sailors) has the wind not so bad tomorrow:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/HOBBIES/inshore_forecast.asp?locationID=1041

And the Met Office Inshore Waters Shipping forecast for tomorrow:

*Wind* Westerly 5 to 7, perhaps gale 8 at first, decreasing 4 or 5. *Sea state* Moderate. *Weather* Showers. *Visibility* Good.


----------



## redjedi (17 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Metcheck Harwich (for sailors) has the wind not so bad tomorrow:



But surely "not so bad" for sailors is a bit different for cyclists


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> But surely "not so bad" for sailors is a bit different for cyclists


Well I meant 'not so bad as today', which is definitely a trifle windy. Gale force 8 in a little boat ain't fun. Tomorrow has F4-5 which feels fairly normal around here on the coast. Of course, at our slow cycle path pootle speed I doubt the wind would make as much difference as it might on a zoomy ride around the Fens or whatever!


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

Don't fancy going against _that_ all the way home. Still with Sig or someone else in front.......... Mouseketeer style tacking may avoid the wind, but it increases the mileage somewhat.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Well Chris if you and Sig need a lift home I can do that, as long as you don't mind your bikes dangling from a rack on the back of the car...


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well Chris if you and Sig need a lift home I can do that, as long as you don't mind your bikes dangling from a rack on the back of the car...



Thanks. Hopefully won't be necessary.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

By the way, Uncle James seems to be suffering a little from n+1 fever and seems to be considering buying a nice upright bike for cycle training to replace his terrible old mountain bike. He may well ask some of you chaps to let him try your bikes... and you get to use his trike in return (which has a shorter boom so will be less of a stretch for lads' legs than my one).


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2009)

Well, the Babe is now in a totally good mood as I have managed to book two nights at the Swan at the end of our Suffolk Safari in August (and a night in Maldon which is nice), so we _just_ might, _just_ might make this one.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Well I hope you can 

I just went out in a downpour to do some grocery shopping and came back with blue skies and sunshine. Let's hope we have the latter tomorrow!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

If any of you who are coming don't have my mobile number, please PM me yours and I will reciprocate!


----------



## stevevw (17 Jul 2009)

Sorry Helen, I will not be able to make your ride tomorrow.  Hope you all have a great time and fine weather.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

Still touch 'n' Go for me, grrrr!
All hangs upon if I have to show my flat to potential new flatmates. Plans on Sunday so the only time is Tomorrow - will know one way or the other by tonight... sorry for the indecision


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Steve - you're probably relieved to avoid the next mechanical/engineering challenge I have for you on my Trice 

Sittingduck, fear not, but I hope you can make it. P'raps you can text me tomorrow morning to let me know if you're on your way.


----------



## stevevw (17 Jul 2009)

I have a bit of an engineering challenge of my own tomorrow. I have to build a walk in run for the new chickens and their baby sisters that are incubating now. Our last 3 where murdered by the next doors dogs so I have to make it safe for the new ones before I am allowed out to play.

Any bits you need making let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

..well it's only a vague future plan but I thought the genius Garmin mount thingie would rather lend itself to a cupholder for a nice thermos of tea - that is, on the other side of the trike.

Nah, I don't really have any engineering challenges. I will be interested, if Ben is able to come, to compare his and my suspension hinges to see if his squeaks as irritatingly as mine!

Good luck with the chicken run. I have a very persistent dog and it would be decidedly tricky to build a Lucy-proof chicken run without resorting to lots of volts.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sittingduck, fear not, but I hope you can make it. P'raps you can text me tomorrow morning to let me know if you're on your way.



I'll decide one way or the other this evening and post here to confirm.

Thx


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jul 2009)

No squeaks on mine.

After it handled the LEJOG so well, I treated it to a few upgrades:
- new rear wheel & cassette
- new front rings to suit (I now have a range of 17-112 gear-inches!)
- parking-brake (those velcro straps drove me nuts)
- 1.35" tyres to replace the 1.75" ones
- new rear mudguard to replace the rattly QR one


----------



## stevevw (17 Jul 2009)

I did think of hitching the wire to the mains supply, would keep the dogs out but probably fry the chickens too 

Get hold of either silicone grease or a silicone spray and coat the urethane suspension block, that should stop the squeaks. The same thing happens on VW Beetles front trailing arms when you upgrade to urethane bushings.


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

Can I ask if anyone is seriously considering riding home westwards tomorrow towards SE Essex, London and Kent? I'm game, but want to know if there are any others. Sig I know you mooted it a couple of weeks ago? Otherwise I will pack differently and possibly change bikes.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Jul 2009)

would be up for it as long as weather isn't too sh*t and its not too late


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me if we're not back to Manningtree until after 6pm, maybe even later, if that helps with your time planning.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Weather forecast now looking MUCH more favourable, with no rain from 7am and sunny intervals all day.

Don't forget your swimming cossies!

Looks like it won't be desperately warm, however, so Delthebike and I may not have much opportunity to continue our suntanned feet competition.


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

Well it's not an issue for me, but I suspect it would be for Sig as she has further to go. The alternative is to cycle somewhere inbetween (Chelmsford? Wickford?) and take the train from there I suppose. More cost though of course and it might be cheaper to just get a return ticket and take it easy tomorrow. I'm flexible, whatever.


----------



## topcat1 (17 Jul 2009)

I'm thinking of riding back, but it depends on what time we finish and the weather.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2009)

...or whether you finish or...whatever! Have a lovely ride everyone. Take care and ride safely. (Don't forget yer compass someone )


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Jul 2009)

I'll buy a return ticket as its only a few pounds more than single then can decide at the end
also don't really fancy riding last bit on my own although Topcat may ride back.
i didn't think we would be back at manningtree as late as helen thinks,if we have return tickets we could ride part the way back and get on train somewhere, anyway lots of options ,see you tomorrow.

i have baked cake but must do a taste test first to see whether its good enough


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

_Definites_
Auntie Helen
ChrisKH
Cycleman
Delthebike
FatBloke
Handbag
Ianrauk
Jane (YACF)
Jo (Lewisham Cyclists)
User10571
Moondog
PippaG
Tim Hall
Mrs Hall
Sig Silverprinter
TimO
Topcat1
Uncle James
William (Lewisham Cyclists)
Wowbagger
Mrs Wow

_Possibles_
Ben Lovejoy
Chonker
Dellzeqq
MrsDellzeqq
Rabbitfood
Sittingduck


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

AH

You'll have to count me out I'm afraid. Have a good day though.

SD


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sittingduck, have a good day yourself!


----------



## Chonker (17 Jul 2009)

I'll definately not be there, I've been scheduled in work, it's the london to southend sunday anyway so should probably save my legs!


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I'll buy a return ticket as its only a few pounds more than single then can decide at the end
> also don't really fancy riding last bit on my own although Topcat may ride back.
> i didn't think we would be back at manningtree as late as helen thinks,if we have return tickets we could ride part the way back and get on train somewhere, anyway lots of options ,see you tomorrow.
> 
> *i have baked cake *but must do a taste test first to see whether its good enough



Fair do's. MacB said you can ride tomorrow as the cake is coming.


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jul 2009)

Chonker said:


> I'll definately not be there, I've been scheduled in work, it's the london to southend sunday anyway so should probably save my legs!


Might see you on Sunday - I'm in the 9am slot


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

Sorry you can't make it, Chonker – I was hoping for a huge brace of Trices. Still, there should be three of us today (if Ben gets up in time!) so that's still a good showing for the locals.


----------



## topcat1 (18 Jul 2009)

It's nice and sunny in the center of town, how's it over there AH?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

It's nice and sunny here too, a few clouds in the sky. Weather forecast suggests no rain at all today, which is rather lovely. Image of the view from my back garden is attached!

It's pretty windy at the moment although this is due to die down a little. It has blown an empty bin across our garden overnight... or perhaps the dog was doing some rooting around.

Max temp late afternoon should be about 21 but I suppose with the wind it will feel cooler. Short-sleeved rather than sleeveless jersey for me!


----------



## topcat1 (18 Jul 2009)

I'll see you in about 2hrs then.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I'll see you in about 2hrs then.


...giving yourself a half hour Half Breakfast Opportunity!

I hope you're bringing your camera again, your photos were excellent last time


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Jul 2009)

Ben didn't get up in time, but hope you had a good one and will doubtless see some of you on the London to Southend tomorrow


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

Had a cracking ride, will do a report in due course!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

Bikes & Beaches.

So today we had a wonderful ride with good company!

I arrived at Manningtree Station at 8:30am but wasn’t the first of us to get there – Cycleman on his Trice had arrived yesterday and wild camped locally. He was tucking into a full breakfast when I got there – I went for the Half Breakfast as usual.

People arrived over the next hour and a half and eventually there were twenty two of us – Auntie Helen, ChrisKH, Cycleman, Delthebike, Fatbloke, Handbag, Ianrauk, Jane, Jo, User10571, Moondog, Naggers, PippaG, Tim Hall, Mrs Hall, Sig Silverprinter, TimO, Topcat1, Uncle James, William, Wowbagger and Mrs Wow. This group included three Trices and two tandems so it gave the locals something to laugh about.

We set off along the river Stour through Mistley, turning southwards to Bradfield Heath and then Wix where we turned east again, enjoying the following wind, through Beaumont-cum-Moze, Thorpe-le-Soken and Walton-on-the-Naze, following the route between the Twizzle river and the Wallet up to the Naze Tower.

The lady at the Naze Tower had, as promised, baked lots of flapjacks for us and we stopped and enjoyed tea and cake/flapjack whilst James tried to fly the kite that I had discovered beside the road yesterday. 
















Cycleman went up the top of the tower to see the view. It was here that Moondog left us to return home.

The strong winds meant that it felt a little cold at times so we were happy to get back on the bikes and head along the seafront at Walton to Frinton-on-Sea, then across the golf course (on some rather rough track) to Clacton where we stopped for lunch and a swim.
















The lunch café had a reasonable selection of unhealthy food and the obligatory wobbly tables. Some hardy souls swam (Wowbagger, Tim Hall and PippaG).





Some other hardy souls tested out other peoples’ bikes after lunch, which in one case involved swapping shoes too.











James’s Trice sprung a valve leak and he experimented with a fine selection of other people’s pumps to reinflate the tyre. Ianrauk used James’s Trice to race a local lady:






I attempted not to have a clipless moment on Ian’s shiny new bike.






From Clacton we pressed on through Jaywick, stopping to fix a puncture for ChrisKH and then, having negotiated a few moments where I’d misaligned the GPS track, we started to work our way inland to St Osyth. From here we headed on quiet country lanes to Great Bentley where we stopped for a welcome pint and a selection of homemade cake (from Sig Silverprinter) and shop-bought flapjacks (from Helen), topped off by HeartAttack from CycleChat’s wonderful chocolate creation that he sent Helen. Yum!






Four hardy souls gathered up enough enthusiasm to try some cricket on the green 






Time was marching on and we fairly soon decided to press on back toward Manningtree. This part of the route seemed faster, particularly as the evil headwind we’d had on the way to Great Bentley wasn’t quite as bad now we were heading more north.

At Manningtree everyone who wanted to catch the first London train managed to get in, including a lot of bicycles. 






Mr & Mrs Hall were driving home and Topcat1 stayed for a quick sandwich before catching the next train. James and I were rather amazed to buy a pint of IPA and a pint of orange juice for £3.45 in total – the café living up to its reputation for good value!

We were lucky with the weather as the rain held off and we had a fair bit of sunshine. The wind was fairly strong which meant we had some fun watching a load of people in laser dinghies capsizing. It was great to meet some of you for the first time (Cycleman, Handbag, Moondog, Naggers) and of course good to see several of you again. Thank you for all your company!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2009)

got home just after 9pm, 80 (easy) miles  over all. Though that coastal wind was a bugger. A great ride and great company and great fun and great cake and great chocolate and great flapjacks.... Cheers all


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Jul 2009)

As Ian said, great company as always. Thanks Auntie Helen. Wind was deceptively cool and I have my first tan lines this year on my arms and legs. Pity about the fairy visiting but at least I had followed the Gospel according the great talced one which raised a laugh or two. Thanks to the various advice I got during aforesaid repair; this was a virgin repair on this bike so had no idea how to adjust the brake blocks, for example. I hope we're still on your Christmas card list topcat and sorry we left you behind. Thanks to Sig for the spare flapjack on the Harold Wood train and for guiding me back to Upminster. Eventually got home at 8.30 pm having completed exactly 80 something (my computer had a strop at Romford and decided to re-set itself to European standards). I presume it must have been kilometres. Eventually came to on the sofa part way through "Revenge of the Nerds" which is fitting.


----------



## handbag (19 Jul 2009)

excellent day out. big thanks to Auntie Helen and Uncle James, and to the rest of company for making it such a fun ride. hope to see you all soon


----------



## topcat1 (19 Jul 2009)

Hopefully the images are here on tinypic.........
http://tinypic.com/a/y0sk/3


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2009)

Some nice pics there mate.
Cheers for the beer, my shout next time.
Didn't realise you wasnt joining us oin the train so sorry for not saying tata...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2009)

Nice pics again Dave - particularly like the 'beach huts and railings' ones...also the 'composition with boats' - you have a natural eye for this and need to get drawing!
Not sure about Tim H's rear view (but hey! who is?) and Chris and Ian's 'promenade en velo' is a warm seaside view!
On yacf - I think it is in delthebike's selection, there is a good portrait of Tim O and an ice cream.
I watched cricket.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Jul 2009)

(also posted across the way)

Excellent breakfast at the station, served by a Bright Young Thing. 

A good start by the Hall tandem when I discovered midweek fettling had meant I'd threaded the chain wrongly, so that Mrs. Hall couldn't put any effort in and had to pedal backwards just to keep feet on the pedals. Oops. With that fixed we whizzed on.

Random highlights:

Moondog. 70. Yeah right. These pensioners, like policeman, they're looking younger every day.

Cycleman. Top bloke. Mrs. Hall wondered why he was laden down like a packhorse.That's because he kipped the night in a ditch.

The sea at Clacton is wet, cold and salty. Pippa declining to treat it as an open water training swim.

The post lunch CIHAGM session. Blimey, those Trices go.

Watching Ian clean his bike midride.

Cakes at Great Bentley.

Chocolate at Great Bentley.

Beer at Great Bentley.

Fiddling with Pippa's tool and learning she's watched videos on the internet. Hmm.

The outdoor karaoke, sung loudly and flat. Nice.

61km/h on the hill back into Manningtree. 


Photos are here 

Thanks Aunty H, Wow and everyone for organising it.


----------



## topcat1 (20 Jul 2009)

Thankyou Auntie Helen for a great day out.
And thankyou ChrisKH for showing me what a talced tube looks like..
Too many memories and laughs i cant put them in order.It was very nice to meet y'all.

When Auntie Helen says she's having a ride, you drop everything and get down to Manningtree.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2009)

Bike/Trike swap.... (Thanks to TimO for the pic)


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jul 2009)

Not actually my trike on this occasion!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2009)

User3143 said:


> Caption Competition?



Him: "I'm going to have a baby."

Her: 'Yes - certainly looks like it.'

(Names omitted to protect the innocent)


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2009)

How did you find the trike Ian. Comfy or just weird?


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jul 2009)

Ian's ridden the trike plenty of times - he's probably done cumulatively close to 10 miles in it now. Although James's was probably a bit more comfy as it has a better boom length for a chap's legs.


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Jul 2009)

Weird? How could anyone find a trike weird? 

It's those two-wheeled contraptions with little triangular platforms where the seat should be that are weird!


----------

